
Ed Asner to Union Actors: Just Say No to Minimum-Wage Plan for 99-Seat Theaters - protomyth
http://deadline.com/2015/03/ed-asner-minimum-wage-union-actors-99-seat-theaters-1201398596/
======
ohnomrbill
“It’s been acknowledged all of these years. I don’t think there is any other
craft or union in which practitioners need to practice their art." \- Ed
Asner, in the article posted.

Am I misreading this, or does he really think that other tradespeople don't
need to practice?

~~~
jgeorge
I read that the same way at first, but I think the implication is that other
tradespeople don't necessarily need other /venues/ to practice. Or at least
other venues that other parties pay to provide.

~~~
protomyth
Its basically the actor version of unpaid internships.

